# 2nd job



## Harvey12 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey all, wondering if any of you have a second job? Or actually, if plowing is your second job. I have my full time gig working in low voltage, then if it snows, I go in after work to plow. Can make for some long days but the $$ is good. If im lucky, I can take a PTO day and plow and double dip! Just curious if I am in the boat by myself or if anybody else is trying to juggle things between storms.

Dave


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I started cutting grass for a few family friends in high school ( late '80's) continued through college. Had a full time and part time job, and continued cutting grass and added some snow blowing. Turned the lawn and snow business legit in 1996, kept the full time job till 2000. Then went to part time as the business grew, the part time job became less and less,got to be Friday's and Holiday's mostly, till I quit for good in 2012.
I have some interests that could be a good side gig now, if I could get my subs to up their game so I had the time.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm self employed, it snows I plow. Doesn't snow I sit here on plowsite all day long!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Did that for about 10 years. 

Worked construction, so some times work was slow in winter and it was easy, sometimes you worked your day job, plowed all night went right back to work and prayed that the snow would shut off so you could sleep that night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My full-time job is double time

Semi retired from snow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> My full-time job is double time
> 
> Semi retired from snow.


All lies...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah I've always had at least 2 jobs. I own a restaurant now and a landscape/snow removal company. When I was younger I ran an ambulance company, was a fire lieutenant, managed a pizza place and did lawns and snow. All at the same time. That lasted about 4 years. Then a women put a stop to it..


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

icudoucme said:


> Yeah I've always had at least 2 jobs. I own a restaurant now and a landscape/snow removal company. When I was younger I ran an ambulance company, was a fire lieutenant, managed a pizza place and did lawns and snow. All at the same time. That lasted about 4 years. Then a women put a stop to it..


Same here. I would work all day into the night all year 'round when I was single. My wife brought balance and perspective .
I have a good friend whose marriage failed largely because he wasn't able to work out a balance between work and family. They had other problems too, but many of them arose because of his never making her a priority. Her part of the blame comes from never pitching in to do a damn thing to help him get the work done. I'll stop now or I'll have to switch to the ranting thread.
My wife understands the snow plow life.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Two jobs here. First job is i'm in Law Enforcement for the past 16yrs and have a landscape company that I employee 20 guys in the summertime and 45 guys when it snows. Also have rental properties.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Dont sell much ice cream this time a year so hell lets play in the snow.. started with one truck now have 3 trucks and a skid


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

iceyman said:


> Dont sell much ice cream this time a year so hell lets play in the snow.. started with one truck now have 3 trucks and a skid


For ice cream...? 
My wife's uncle sells ice cream in the summer, all the tourists going through Erin on their travels always stop for ice cream.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I was an electrician and was a sub for various companies. Now I am a career firefighter and had to get rid of the truck because my career takes precedence. From time to time I now work for others driving their stuff. Hoping to get back into it when I retire in a few years.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> For ice cream...?
> My wife's uncle sells ice cream in the summer, all the tourists going through Erin on their travels always stop for ice cream.


I own 3 ice cream shops and have a concessions business.. it all pretty much stops come December so thats why i started plowing 13 years ago.. helps in the winter when we have no money coming in and when its snowing in march at least we make money doing something..


----------



## Harvey12 (Dec 1, 2018)

Well thanks guys, doesn’t look like I’m alone at all. Been pretty quiet in kc this year so far.


----------

